# Bombed By Pinhead Imposter



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

So I grab my mail and a box in there is from Pete (ouirgreatlyamuzed). I carefully open the package to find that Jordan has pulled some sneaky tricks and bombed me using Pete's return address.










hhhmmmm... something _must _be done about this.... to be continued.


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

That looks exactly like a nadroj bomb.

Nice hit :wink:


----------



## nadroj (Mar 27, 2012)

You need to change your thread title to "Bombed by the Nadroj imposter"


----------



## nadroj (Mar 27, 2012)

hachigo said:


> That looks exactly like a nadroj bomb.
> 
> Nice hit :wink:


That is exactly what an imposter would want you to think


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

nadroj said:


> That is exactly what an imposter would want you to think


Uh huh. :blabla:


----------



## kdmckin (Feb 21, 2012)

Litto gomez........Drool..............Well whoever the imposter may be Nice Hit!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

awesome! Jordan, when the day comes that your location is revealed.... you'd better watch yo' self!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

jordan, jordan, jordan..... when will you learn?


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

The really crazy thing is...



USPS.com said:


> Accepted at USPS Origin Sort Facility
> May 24, 2012, 8:44 pm
> STRATFORD, CT 0661


...it was actually mailed FROM STRATFORD!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Damn fine looking sticks. Enjoy Matt.

Nicely done imposter bomber


----------



## 03Jarhead (Apr 30, 2012)

Hey thank u for.posting Pete's addy oh ya good hit


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

Very nice, sneaky assault. Take 'em out Jordan!


----------



## nadroj (Mar 27, 2012)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> The really crazy thing is...
> 
> ...it was actually mailed FROM STRATFORD!


It's actually not crazy at all because Pete is the one who sent it


----------



## 03Jarhead (Apr 30, 2012)

I wonder if Jordan's Pete's new accomplish in causing lob havoc


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Wow, the mystery deepens.

Copy cat bombers!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

nadroj said:


> It's actually not crazy at all because Pete is the one who sent it


ya know, im pretty sure that if pete was playing mind games he would have shipped from somewhere other than his home post office. Besides I've already told you pete was very clear when i asked him and he said it was you. I'm not sure how you did this jordan but there will be blood.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> The really crazy thing is...
> 
> ...it was actually mailed FROM STRATFORD!


So was the one I got. Whoever is seding these is clever! And they have good taste in smokes, too! Enjoy, Matt.


----------



## nadroj (Mar 27, 2012)

smells like this attempt at shenanigans is starting to go sour for someone.


----------



## NomoMoMo (Feb 19, 2012)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> The really crazy thing is...
> 
> ...it was actually mailed FROM STRATFORD!





nadroj said:


> It's actually not crazy at all because Pete is the one who sent it





AStateJB said:


> So was the one I got. Whoever is seding these is clever! And they have good taste in smokes, too! Enjoy, Matt.


I just sent some sticks to Jordan, and he's in small little Irish hamlet in Georgia. So unless Jordan has some extra time on his hands and is driving the 32 hour round trip to drop a box off at the local USPS to make it look 'official' you may need to look elsewhere for your mad bomber.

...I'm just sayin'


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

The plot thickens :ask:


----------



## nadroj (Mar 27, 2012)

NomoMoMo said:


> and he's in small little Irish hamlet in Georgia.


Shhhhhhhh. Don't give them hints to my whereabouts.


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

This was definitely a Nadroj job, smells of him!

Nice hit Jordead! Matt will enjoy those as you he plots his revenge!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Bill, you should offer his address to the highest bidder!

I'm beginning to think Pete helped him. Or else paid him to do it. Or else... or else...


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

nadroj said:


> You need to change your thread title to "Bombed by the Nadroj imposter"


who the Hell would wanna impersonate a Noob?..that's just :crazy:



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> The really crazy thing is...
> 
> ...it was actually mailed FROM STRATFORD!


I know..that is crazy...but, and I think I speak for all BOTL's and SOTL's when I say that with all the incongruities goin' on with the USPS lately, can we really trust anything goin' on with the USPS website?

nahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



03Jarhead said:


> Hey thank u for.posting Pete's addy oh ya good hit


yeah..thanks for that, Matt:rockon:

oh...just in case any Noobs were curious...that is Matt's delivery address as his signature at the bottom of his posts:bounce:



03Jarhead said:


> I wonder if Jordan's Pete's new accomplish in causing lob havoc


I don't need no stinkin' help creating Havoc on this forum....'specially from a Noob

Pinhead Jr.: "yeah....we have standards, yaknow"



nadroj said:


> Shhhhhhhh. Don't give them hints to my whereabouts.


yeah...it's not like anybody really wants Jordan's address, after all....I'm sure the thought of actually offering bribes to the person with that little nugget of info never crossed anybody's mind.

right, Ron?:eyebrows:


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

> yeah..thanks for that, Matt
> 
> oh...just in case any Noobs were curious...that is Matt's delivery address as his signature at the bottom of his posts


The address should be showing as edited (I edited it on photobucket before I posted it). At least it is distorted on my computers. If not on everyone elses then.... oops


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Wow. Strange. Its not showing as edited on one browser but is on another and on photobucket its showing as edited. Damn interwebs.


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

socalocmatt said:


> Wow. Strange. Its not showing as edited on one browser but is on another and on photobucket its showing as edited. Damn interwebs.


Photobucket has done something strange to their editor. You can make the changes and save them online, but sometimes it won't take effect immediately. I can see the addy plain as day. lol


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Yea, I edited again and refresh and see it, refresh and it is edited, refresh and its cropped. I said f*ck it and just removed it from photobucket.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

> hhhmmmm... something must be done about this.... to be continued.












Why two boxes???? Well.... someone else must pay for this too! :evil:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> Why two boxes???? Well.... someone else must pay for this too! :evil:


I'm not sure what's more impressive Matt, you sending out a medium rate box that's sure to annihilate someone or the fact someone around you has llamas in Thier front yard.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

socalocmatt said:


>


I WANT TO GIVE YOU RG FOR THIS!!! SOMEONE GIVE MATT RG!!!

That's _awesome_.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

I was gonna save the pic for David_ESM but I couldn't resist.


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

I now have that damned Llama song stuck in my head! AAARRRRGGGHHH!!!


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

I bumped Matt for the medium flat rate box and the Llamas. Awesome.


----------



## nadroj (Mar 27, 2012)

socalocmatt said:


> Why two boxes???? Well.... someone else must pay for this too! :evil:


Danng...Looks like Pete hit the wrong person this time.


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

nadroj said:


> Danng...Looks like *Jordead* hit the wrong person this time.


Fixed that for ya, free of charge!


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I WANT TO GIVE YOU RG FOR THIS!!! SOMEONE GIVE MATT RG!!!
> 
> That's _awesome_.


I tried but I can't. it's ok though I got someone to slap him at the herf today


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Vicini said:


> I tried but I can't. it's ok though I got someone to slap him at the herf today


You too?? I sent him a little pipe baccy love myself!!


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Eff your Llama! 

LOL


----------



## psinsyd (Mar 30, 2012)

max gas said:


> I'm not sure what's more impressive Matt, you sending out a medium rate box that's sure to annihilate someone or the fact someone around you has llamas in Thier front yard.


Was the black and white one smack dab in the center of the pic on fire at one point and time?? Looks like he burned the ground under him! Either that or it's a llama launch pad.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Llama Acme hole. Amazing what you'd find in there.


----------

